

I Moved To San Francisco – And Now I Have Apps Doing Everything For Me - arms77
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-living-off-apps-2014-8?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20Weekend%202014-08-17&utm_content=emailshare

======
Hominem
What I find interesting about all these services is they are sort of a
democratization of how the affluent always lived. An ex of mine worked as a
sort of housekeeper for a wealthy couple and those were all tasks she
performed, and she even took the kids to their activities, something you would
never trust a "ninja" from a random startup to do.

